# Antibiotic madness



## solarcharlotte (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola compañeros ... I am wondering why do most Mexicans pop antibiotics for every cold or sniffle. Colds and flus are viral, so antibiotics do nothing unless they have a secondary bacterial infection, correct? I came down with a cold and everyone put so much pressure on me to take care of myself and get antibiotics or a penecillin shot that I lied and said I was taking pills. Do the antibiotics help at all?? 

Help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, you are correct that antibiotics are for secondary infections and don't help a cold or the flu at all. I'm not sure why Mexicans pop antibiotics all the time - it's not a good thing. Your solution of fibbing is probably the best way out. 
If you do need antibiotics for a secondary infection, be glad you're in Mexico. I'm still in the US and I just had a secondary bronchial infection and had to pay $150 to get 5 pills!! I have a high deductible insurance policy so I had to foot the bill out of pocket. Ouch.


----------



## solarcharlotte (Sep 15, 2009)

$150 for antibiotics hurts! Yes, being in Mexico definately has its advantages.


----------



## Faby (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello everyone.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Faby. What is your area of interest in Mexico?


----------



## safogel (Nov 5, 2009)

*antibiotics*



solarcharlotte said:


> Hola compañeros ... I am wondering why do most Mexicans pop antibiotics for every cold or sniffle. Colds and flus are viral, so antibiotics do nothing unless they have a secondary bacterial infection, correct? I came down with a cold and everyone put so much pressure on me to take care of myself and get antibiotics or a penecillin shot that I lied and said I was taking pills. Do the antibiotics help at all??
> 
> Help is greatly appreciated!!


Just because you have left the old country, don't leave your brains at the border! Many things will pop up in Mexico that are different than you are accustomed to. Most are merely cultural and you will adopt the customs that appeal to you.
When it comes to antibiotics: everyone everywhere uses them too freely and in Mexico where no prescriptions are necessary, they are used with abandon.
If you wouldn't do it where you came from, why do it here? 
The usual recommendation when you are feeling poorly is Tequila...really.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm taking safogel's prescription as I write this... I'll take tequila over antibiotics any day!


----------

